# P0113



## Mackenzie Roush (Jun 27, 2019)

I've looked everywhere and can't find a fix for this issue. I replaced camshaft position sensors, crankshaft position sensor, and maf sensor because The car has suddenly lost power, and started hesitating under wot or load. I have a knock sensor code, and I firmly believe that is because the car is running rich because of the ecu thinking the iat is high. Going to replace the sensor but I know that's not gonna solve the issue, the fuel system is running in a constant open loop or "enrichment" as you would see on wot or cold start. The car will also stall after running for extended periods of time. Whether it's in neutral or in gear, when it stalls in gear it will drag the gear out until hitting the stall point because I have no throttle response, if I disengage the clutch the car will stall out.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Year of vehicle would help. Have you tried following the factory service manual diagnostic steps for a DTC P0113? If you don't have one, NICO Club's site provides free online factory service manuals. You'll need to go to the Engine Control (EC) section.


----------



## Mackenzie Roush (Jun 27, 2019)

It's a 2003 350z.


----------

